# Uber rush and Uber eats questions



## Hm92 (Oct 6, 2016)

first and foremost do you have to drive people around as an Uber eats or rush driver, or can you choose to deliver only? 

And secondly, I'm an approved driver who applied for rush and eats recently, and wondered how long it takes for approval.


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

I only do UBEREATS and do not do passengers so I know its possible. Be careful tho cuz you may have to set it up that way with UBER


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

Took me 2 or 3 days for approval


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Hm92 said:


> first and foremost do you have to drive people around as an Uber eats or rush driver, or can you choose to deliver only?
> 
> And secondly, I'm an approved driver who applied for rush and eats recently, and wondered how long it takes for approval.


You can have two different accounts.One for eats and one for uber x.Our you can have the same account and get both uber x and Uber eats request.I have separate account because uber x will drag you all over place.uber eats is normally in a small coverage area,our it least it is in my city.


----------



## SquishyB (Nov 3, 2016)

drivermike111 said:


> I only do UBEREATS and do not do passengers so I know its possible. Be careful tho cuz you may have to set it up that way with UBER


----------

